# the strength routines thread



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

i thought we need a thread like dis,hope it ll become a sticky

just post a routine for strenght gainz


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@TommyBananas probably knows a few..


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Attached some zipped files of all the strength programs I have in excel format.

Bill Starr 5x5 Advanced.zip

2. Stronglifts Madcow 5x5.zip

3. Stronglifts 5x5 Advanced.zip

Smolov Spreadsheet.zip

Sheiko normal and revised.zip

Candito.zip

Kortes 3x3.zip

Wendler 5-3-1 v1.3.zip

TexasMethod - v1.7.zip

Juggernaut Method Base Template.zip


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Powerlifting Programs | PowerliftingToWin


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ATMeredith said:


> Attached some zipped files of all the strength programs I have in excel format.


Reps!


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Reps!


Cheers, bit of a hoarder when it comes to excel sheets lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

you are overthinking it. Just pick things up and put them down again, then repeat with slightly heavier weight next time


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> you are overthinking it. Just pick things up and put them down again, then repeat with slightly heavier weight next time


easy to say BUT i lift on planet fitness

so..


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I used to be obsessed with all the different types of programmes out there but recently learnt to just keep it simple and am having better success.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Stack 10 by charles stayley


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

the cube method is good


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

ATMeredith said:


> Attached some zipped files of all the strength programs I have in excel format.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

That I've used any but this site has a lot of templates for the eastern bloc style training programmes like Russian Masters and Smolov etc etc

Powerlifting Heads-Up Free Powerlifting Calculators Videos Routines


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't know if it's just me but the more competitive powerlifters I meet the more I see them training i a method they've developed themselves and haven't gone in for the popular programmes that a lot of other people do e.g. Wendler, Cube etc. I hear of the odd one using the Russian or eastern Bloc style routines but that's about it.


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

I dont like the percentages that most programmes lay down. Doesn't give you any flexibility. Plus I like to train heavier than most programmes prescribe


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

james1976 said:


> I dont like the percentages that most programmes lay down. Doesn't give you any flexibility. Plus I like to train heavier than most programmes prescribe


I agree mate. I've recently had a lot of help from a coach and it's completely changed my view.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

here's a simple 4 x week routine

Day 1

back extensions 3 x 10

power clean 8 x 3-1

back squat 6 x 5-3

military press 6 x 4

Day 2

clean pull 8 x 3-1

front squat 8 x 3-1

bench press 6 x 5-3

barbel row 6 x 4

pull ups 3 sets x failure

Day 3

as Day 1

Day 4

as Day 2


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Here's another.

I'm trying it at the moment.

6 training routines, taking you from beginner to advanced(ish)

View attachment ProgrammingToWin Workout Calculator v1.3.xlsx


View attachment ProgrammingToWin.pdf


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Started playing rugby again recently so will be switching up to one lower movement / one press / one pull per session style of training. So I'm still keeping the PL style in their, just adding some other stuff for rugby. In season will be twice a week, off season 3 times. Will look something like this:

DAY 1:

Squat - Bench - Hang Clean

DAY 2:

DL - Push Press - Hang High Pull

DAY 3: (OFF SEASON ONLY)

Front Squat - OHP - Snatch Grip DL

All done for 5x5 with same weight and increase when easy.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bataz said:


> Started playing rugby again recently so will be switching up to one lower movement / one press / one pull per session style of training. So I'm still keeping the PL style in their, just adding some other stuff for rugby. In season will be twice a week, off season 3 times. Will look something like this:
> 
> DAY 1:
> 
> ...


 Nice, simple but effective. I miss playing rugby.

Done my ACL last March. Cant wait to get back to it in July.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice, simple but effective. I miss playing rugby.
> 
> Done my ACL last March. Cant wait to get back to it in July.


 I've never had any major injuries from Rugby, I must be lucky. Had the odd torn muscle and currently suffering a severely bruised signet finger hahahaha

Also I lift in the line out so that's why push press is in.


----------

